# Frogspawn



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Amorous male frogs have been in our garden pond for several days now,today saw the first patch of spawn. This is the earliest we've ever had it. Two weeks earlier than last year.
anyone else seen any yet?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! That is early!

I doubt you'll ever seen it as early as that up here!


----------



## purplepiepete (Jan 25, 2013)

None in my wildlife pond yet, but its something I look forward to every year.

I put a small amount of spawn in a goldfish bowl each year to watch it develop and hatch (the bowl has a magnifying effect) and return the tadpoles to the pond when they get their back legs. 

Never cease's to amaze me.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

That is very early i have not had time to check round here hopefully we don't get another cold snap if they have started to spawn, will have to see if i can make time to look this weekend.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Kuja said:


> That is very early i have not had time to check round here hopefully we don't get another cold snap if they have started to spawn, will have to see if i can make time to look this weekend.


We are on the coastal plain, but funnily enough I usually find spawn in the mountain ditches behind us some week or so before here. One would think the reverse would be the case.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Woodsman said:


> We are on the coastal plain, but funnily enough I usually find spawn in the mountain ditches behind us some week or so before here. One would think the reverse would be the case.


i can't remember when they spawned last year, I'll have to go look mind as last year there was so many spawned in temporary puddles from the rain.

I suspect the mountain has a higher quantity of frogs so there was more to spawn early? Either way if the frogs are spawning i hope the weather warms up hah early start to herping lol


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

our pond is still frozen lol


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

there is a add on gumtree Dorset giving free frogs away , as there filling in pond poor frogs , hope someone can collect them.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally we have frog spawn.

12 april which is three weeks later than last year!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

The little blessings in my pond in the midlands spawned last Monday... not as much spawn as last year, and just found one bloated frog dead at the side of the pond (just out up on the rockery).


----------



## purplepiepete (Jan 25, 2013)

purplepiepete said:


> None in my wildlife pond yet, but its something I look forward to every year.
> 
> I put a small amount of spawn in a goldfish bowl each year to watch it develop and hatch (the bowl has a magnifying effect) and return the tadpoles to the pond when they get their back legs.
> 
> Never cease's to amaze me.


Lots of froggy courting these past few days , should be spawning anytime now.
I've got the Goldfish bowl ready.

Two years ago a male Smooth newt turned up and returned again last year, I'm hoping to find him a girlfriend if he comes back this year.


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

I did have quite a bit of frog spawn which covered half of my wildlife pond, but since the newts have also been busy, most seemed to have disappeared - no guesses for where to!! Currently have at least 6 newts, plus the frogs all sharing and competing for the best sunny spot!


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

We have loads of frog spawn and the stuff I have In a aquarium has already hatched and swimming about, we also have what seems a preggo newt


----------

